# Gehäuselüfter Luftstrom Empfehlungen



## Toastbrot0815 (28. Oktober 2012)

*Gehäuselüfter Luftstrom Empfehlungen*

Hiho 

habe vor mir ein neues Gehäuse zu kaufen und habe 2 Favoriten:
1)Bitfenix Shinobi
2) Antec 302

So, nun zu meinem Problem:

Beim Bitfenix gibt es einen Lüfter am Boden und beim Antec einen am Seitenteil. Was ist nun besser? Habe hauptsächlich vor die Grafikkarte etwas kühler und leiser zu machen, da sie aktuell bei mir lauter ist als bei anderen im Internet.

Hab mir hier mal 2 Bilder angehängt. Das erste Bild wäre beim Bitfenix und das zweite (schlecht von mir bearbeitete ) beim Antec

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen

Schon mal danke im Voraus

mfg


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Luftstrom Empfehlungen*

Für die GPU-Kühlung würde ein Seitenlüfter die Temperaturen am Meisten senken und ein unten verbauter Lüfter würde den Gesamtluftstrom im Gehäuse unterstützen und ihn nicht wie der Seitenlüfter verwirbeln. Temperaturmässig bringt der Seitenlüfter aber mehr in Bezug auf die Grafikkartenkühlung.


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Luftstrom Empfehlungen*



LiKe-A-Ph03NiX schrieb:


> Für die GPU-Kühlung würde ein Seitenlüfter die Temperaturen am Meisten senken und ein unten verbauter Lüfter würde den Gesamtluftstrom im Gehäuse unterstützen und ihn nicht wie der Seitenlüfter verwirbeln. Temperaturmässig bringt der Seitenlüfter aber mehr in Bezug auf die Grafikkartenkühlung.


 
Ok, aber im Allgemeinen würde der unten verbaute Lüfter besser sein?

Wenn der vorne verbaute Lüfter Richtung Grafikkarte lüftet reicht der unten verbaute, dass diese Luft dann nach oben geht, oder wird sie schräg zur Graka gehen? Dann wäre doch auch dieser Lüftern nicht besonders gut für die allgemeine Belüftung. Oder sind die Lüfter nicht so stark dass das passiert?


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Luftstrom Empfehlungen*

Weiß keiner mehr Rat?


----------



## target2804 (29. Oktober 2012)

Toastbrot0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß keiner mehr Rat?



Vorne 1 luffi, hinten 1. unten bringt nix außer Staub. Seite behindert den airflow des cases


----------



## BrunsiBaer (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Luftstrom Empfehlungen*

Man könnte auch noch einen hinten oben anbringen, um den Effekt der aufsteigenen Luft auszunutzen.


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Luftstrom Empfehlungen*

Also ich hab vorne und unten rein und hinten und oben raus. Funktioniert super!


----------



## ct5010 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Luftstrom Empfehlungen*

1 Lüfter rein, 1 Lüfter hinten raus, die Graka pustet die Luft nach oben^^

Alternativ 1 Lüfter vorne rein zwei oben raus


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Luftstrom Empfehlungen*

Okay gut dann werd ichs mal nur mit vorne unten rein und hinten und oben raus versuchen .

Noch eine Frage, wie wäre wenn ich vorne zwei und hinten und oben welche rein tue, also insgesamt 4, zahlt sich das aus oder ist das nur unnötiger Lärm im idle?

mfg


----------



## facehugger (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Luftstrom Empfehlungen*

Vorne kannst du 2 Luffis einbauen, meist reicht aber ein einsaugender im 120/140mm-Format aus. Hinten oben gehört noch ein ausblasender hin, das wars in der Regel schon Erst wenn man die CPU übertaktet oder mehrere Grakas verbauen will, kann sich ein weiterer ausblasender Luftschaufler im Deckel bezahlt machen. Leise und günstige Vetreter wären diese hier:


Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Luftstrom Empfehlungen*

Ok, danke, werde es also zuerst mal mit einem vorne versuchen, hab zuhause eh noch einen herumliegen und kanns dann mal testen.

Lüfter Empfehlungen brauche ich keine mehr, da ab ich schon welche bestellt, danke trotzdrm

Mfg


----------



## ct5010 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Luftstrom Empfehlungen*

Welche hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Luftstrom Empfehlungen*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Welche hast du denn bestellt?


 
2x: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 120mm (BL062) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
1x: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm (BL063) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## ct5010 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Luftstrom Empfehlungen*


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Luftstrom Empfehlungen*



ct5010 schrieb:


>


 Also sind die offensichtlich ok oder? 

Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (3. November 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Luftstrom Empfehlungen*

Witzbold . Die sind mehr als ok. Bessere als BeQuiet oder Noiseblocker jibbet nich .


----------



## sanjezt (3. November 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Luftstrom Empfehlungen*

Ich habe BitFenix Shinobi und meine Gehäuselüfter sehen so aus:

2x 140mm oben SilentWings Pure 2 für warme Luft raus
2x 120mm vorne SilentWings Pure2 für kalte Luft rein

Besser gehts einfach nicht, außer wenn die Lüfter alle mit 2000RPM drehen, aber das ist dann wieder viel zu laut.
Aktuell laufen die oberen 140mm bei 1000RPM über 12V, und die vorderen laufen nur bei 900RPM bei 50%

Ich kann mich nicht über schlechte Temperaturen beklagen, der Macho läuft dank der Lüfter nur bei 500RPM. ( 25% CPU Lüfter Leistung ) 

Unten würde ich keinen Lüfter einbauen, sondern abdecken ( mit Pappe ). Das bringt einfach kaum etwas! Den hinteren BitFenix Shinobi Lüfter kannst du drinlassen, dieser arbeitet unbemerkt auf 1100RPM bei 12V.


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Luftstrom Empfehlungen*

@Rosigatton: passt, hab mir schon gedacht, dass die ziemlich gut sind, hab einfach die besseren und bekannteren Marken durchsucht und auf Luftdurchsatz und Lautstärke geachtet und da haben die mir am meisten zugesagt

@sanjezt: Hab mir jetzt schlussendlich das Antec 302 gekauft, aber trotzdem danke, hast du die Lüfter einfach über die Volt geändert, weil das mit den Umdrehungen sagt mir jetzt nicht wirklich was über die Lautstärke? Also die vorne mit 6V?

Und einfach Wahnsinn wie schnell das hier geht, man fragt was und bekommt gleich ne Antwort, so schnell kann ich gar nicht zurückschreiben, einfach klasse dieses Forum  

mfg


----------



## sanjezt (3. November 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Luftstrom Empfehlungen*

Die Geschwindigkeit wird über das UEFI BIOS geändert, d.h das Mainboard übernimmt die Spannungsregelung. Die 120er sind an das Mainboard angeschlossen, die 140er an das Netzteil über Molex.


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Luftstrom Empfehlungen*

Ah ok, da werd ich bei meiner konfiguration selbst schauen wie  ich das mach


----------



## ct5010 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Luftstrom Empfehlungen*

Wenn man 2 Lüfter in Reihe schaltet, laufen die auch mit 6V.


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Luftstrom Empfehlungen*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Wenn man 2 Lüfter in Reihe schaltet, laufen die auch mit 6V.


 
Was soll das heißen "in Reihe"?

mfg


----------



## BrunsiBaer (4. November 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Luftstrom Empfehlungen*

Mach das am besten so:


----------



## ct5010 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Luftstrom Empfehlungen*



BrunsiBaer schrieb:


> Mach das am besten so:


 
Genau das meine ich 



Toastbrot0815 schrieb:


> Was soll das heißen "in Reihe"?


 
Hast in Physik nicht aufgepasst?


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Luftstrom Empfehlungen*

@BrunsiBear: Ok werds dann mal so versuchen



ct5010 schrieb:


> Hast in Physik nicht aufgepasst?



Öhm doch sicher *hust hust*


----------

